# BMW Floods US Market - Look for Great Deals in Q4



## hhgolf (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll believe it when I se it. The x1 may have a softer margin to discount, but the forthcoming F31- doubt it.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

These posts are so driven by BMW marketing that they are worse than useless. In fact, they are emparrassing to me as a BMW owner.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

ProRail said:


> These posts are so driven by BMW marketing that they are worse than useless. In fact, they are emparrassing to me as a BMW owner.


Actually this information came from Audi :rofl:


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

ProRail said:


> These posts are so driven by BMW marketing that they are worse than useless. In fact, they are *emparrassing *to me as a BMW owner.


I don't want to be emparrased any longer :beerchug:

I'm moving to Audi:banana:


----------



## Saurav.Ghosh (Oct 29, 2012)

Audi..Really?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

NoI4plz said:


> I don't want to be emparrased any longer :beerchug:
> 
> I'm moving to Audi:banana:


Whatever turns you on. That's not my rationale when making major purchases, such as cars. If BMW marketing is embarrassing, so be it. I buy a car based on MY reasoning.


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

Saurav.Ghosh said:


> Audi..Really?


Yea, while I am it, I should invest in an MB purchase. :thumbup:

I'm just a sucker for buying 2013 cars with circa 2003 tech. :fingers:

Command and MMI, theyre soo advanced :bigpimp:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

So if all these Americans are buying luxury cars I guess we aren't really broke, as some would assert. Very encouraging.


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

We are never broke, we are the clever mooching friend who finds a way to be on top by being resourceful!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

BMW sales chief Ian Robertson told Bloomberg that BMW already has shifted ***8220;tens of thousands***8221; of cars that *originally were targeted for Europe* to the United States and Asia this year as sales have continued to weaken considerably in BMW***8217;s home-continent market.

If the cars were already built, they would not conform to USA spec. The USA market is already saturated with BMWs. More cars? Think Toyota Camry.


----------

